# 27 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

27 Days Till Halloween
10/04/2013

*Murray Hill Records The Great Radio Horror Shows! (1975)*
This 3 LP set has six old-time radio shows from various sources … Weird Circle, Inner Sanctum, Mystery House, and Mercury Theatre. I’m a fan of OTR … especially Lights Out … and these are a good listen. Karloff, Lugosi, John Carradine, and Orson Welles are all featured. One even Agnes Moorhead (from Bewitched!) and a score by Bernard Herrman. But now I’m just name-dropping.

*Nancy Krulik - Haunted Tales (1989)*
Two spooky stories … “The Cry of the Cats” (actually pretty creepy!) and “Give Me My Gold”. 

*Nelson Olmsted - Sleep No More! Famous Ghost and Horror Stories (1956)*
*Nelson Olmsted - Edgar Allan Poe's Tales of Terror (1956)*
Olmsted was a master of OTR storytelling, starting with a local radio show in the 30’s, then with NBC in the 40’s, and later with live television. In the mid 50’s, his NBC radio series “Sleep No More” was his claim to fame. He’s a terrific reader, and even the Poe stories (which I’ve already heard a few times from other readers) are good, though it seems like he was up against the clock for P&tP I also like “The Signal-Man” and “Markheim”.

*One Way Records - The Headless Horseman & Other Tales (1996)*
The reader / storyteller has a terrific spooky reading voice and a wonderful evil laugh. His version of “The Headless Horseman”, which opens this release, is outstanding. Not every story is a home run, but it was more fun than I’d expected. The “Witches’ Rap” falls pretty flat.

Over 60% now … still lots of ghost stories and sound effects to go. That three-record set slowed me down. I’m not real excited about the four Richard Taylor albums coming up … four hours of one guy’s voice reading Poe stories.


----------

